# mount cifs share, folder appears empty in gui, cmd line ok?

## duby2291

I have a windows vista machine that has a shared folder. I installed samba set it up, mounted the share and everything was ok. I could cd into it. I could ls the contents. I could cp files from it.... Opening up a file manager like pcmanfm the folder appears empty... BUT in the path bar I can manually set a path to a folder i know is on the share and it takes me right there, even though it shows nothing at the root of the share......

Tried pcmanfm, thunar, and nautilus... All show the same problem. I am now completely stumped. Any help would be awesome. Thanks guys.

----------

## duby2291

I gave up on trying to mount this share and instead I recompiled gvfs with samba use flag and now I can browse the network within pcmanfm. 

I think this is what I should have done in the first place, Its a much simpler method.

----------

